# iTunes 11 - Problème sur la synchronisation des applications



## calitel (12 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens vers vous car j'ai beau tourner mon problème dans tous les sens, je ne trouve pas la solutions tout seul.

Je possède un iPhone 5, un iPad 2 et un iMac.

Depuis la mise à jour d'iTunes 11, la synchronisation des mises à jour de mes applications ne se fait plus lors de la synchronisation avec iTunes.

Si je fais mes mises à jour à partir de mon iPhone ou de mon iPad, lors de la synchronisation avec iTunes 11, cette dernière n'importe plus les mises à jour vers iTunes.
Donc iTunes me demande également de faire les mises à jour.
Le problème est le même dans l'autre sens. Si je vais les mises à jour à partir d'iTunes 11, lors de la synchronisation avec mes iTrucs, les applications ne se mettent pas à jour.

Sur iTunes, la case "*Synchroniser automatiquement les applications*" est correctement cochée.

C'est un peu lourd dingue de devoir faire toutes les mises à jours d'applications sur iPhone, iPad, et iTunes 11.

Dans la version précédente, je n'avais pas ce soucis.

Vous auriez pas une idée ? 
D'avance, merci beaucoup.
Christophe.


----------



## JPhD (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai à peu près le même genre de bug.

J'utilise iTunes 11 à jour, iOS601, iPhone 3GS, et MacPro avec MountainLion 10.8.2.

"Synchroniser automatiquement les nouvelles apps", carré grisé, incliquable, inaccessible ...

Et en rédigeant cette réponse tout en contrôlant mes descriptions de procédures sur iTunes, voilà que j'ai de nouveau accès au carré &#8730; "Synchroniser auto les nouvelles apps", je le coche, puis je clique sur le bouton "Appliquer" (en bas, coin gauche) ce qui lance la synchro.

Et... les transferts se refont normalement !


----------



## euclide (18 Décembre 2012)

Hello,

Moi ce sont les mp3 que je sais pas supprimer sur l'iphone et l'ipad. 

Il y a moyen de remettre iTunes 10 et pas le 11 ?
Merci.
@++


----------



## Dead head (19 Décembre 2012)

JPhD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai à peu près le même genre de bug.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Où se trouve précisément cette option ("Synchroniser automatiquement les nouvelles apps") ? Je ne trouve rien dans les préférences d'iTunes 11.


----------



## euclide (19 Décembre 2012)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Où se trouve précisément cette option ("Synchroniser automatiquement les nouvelles apps") ? Je ne trouve rien dans les préférences d'iTunes 11.



C'est directement dans le menu des applications. Dans le bas de l'écran.


----------



## tristanWX (25 Décembre 2012)

bonjour je viens de mettre a jours itunes et j'ai donc la version11 
je viens de télécharger des album et après avoir de ziper car il etait soit en rar ou en zip je les met dans itunes certain se mette dans un album les piste ne sont pas dans ordre ou less album se mette piste par piste et nom dans un dossier album besoin aide


----------



## euclide (25 Décembre 2012)

Je ne comprends pas très bien


----------



## tristanWX (25 Décembre 2012)

voila les nouveau album que jai telecharger des que je les mes sur itunes 11 il ne me les met pas en ordre


----------



## euclide (26 Décembre 2012)

C'est normal si le numéro de la piste n'est pas dans les informations disponibles.


----------



## wxcvbn22 (6 Janvier 2013)

JPhD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai à peu près le même genre de bug.
> 
> ...


 
Petit up car chez moi aussi c'est grisé sur Windows 8 iTunes 11 avec un iPhone 5 sous iOS 6.


----------



## Lauange (7 Janvier 2013)

Hello, si la case synchroniser automatiquement les nouvelles appli n'est pas accessible, c'est que la case synchroniser les apps n'est pas cochée.


----------



## AppleAdict13 (27 Avril 2013)

Il n'y a pas ci longtemps, j'ai eu le même problème  J'ai réussi à le résoudre en allant dans "résumé" une fois l'iDevise connecté a iTunes puis dans sauvegarde il faut cocher le rond "Cet ordinateur" puis aplliquer, une fois la syncronisation lancé les appli vont se syncroniser.
Voilà j'espère avoir résolu ton problème  !!!! Bonne chance.


----------



## calitel (27 Avril 2013)

Merci pour cette suggestion que je viens d'essayer.
Mais malheureusement, elle ne règle pas mon problème.

Les applications sont toujours dissociées 

L'installation se fait automatiquement sur tous mes idevices, mais la mise à jour des applications reste autonome...
C'est juste pénible de devoir faire toutes les mises à jour sur chaque appareil, ainsi que sur l'ordinateur...

Avant, il suffisait de les faire sur l'ordinateur, et lors d'une synchronisation, les idevices se mettaient à jour !

Soupir... :sleep:


----------



## wxcvbn22 (14 Mai 2013)

Petit up car là je n'avais pas lancé iTunes sur mon PC pendant 3 semaines et je me retrouve avec 47 mises à jour à faire meêm après avoir synchronisé mon iPhone...


----------



## CHTIBERG (21 Juillet 2013)

Possédant un iMac (OS X 10.8.4), un iphone 4 et un iPad 2, je rencontre le problème suivant 
Mes adresses ainsi que mon agenda apparaît en triple Si quelqu'un a rencontré le même le problème et peut m'aider à le résoudre. Merci


----------



## wxcvbn22 (1 Décembre 2013)

Il n'y a toujours pas de solutions ? Car c'est chiant de devoir faire la mise à jour sur chacun de ses appareils. Heureusement qu'ios 7 les met à jour automatiquement...


----------



## calitel (1 Décembre 2013)

Si !!

La solutions fiable c'est de ne plus utiliser le Cloud comme lieu de sauvegarde.
Si tu replaces ton ordinateur comme endroit ou tes ibidules doivent sauvegarder, plus de soucis...

Ce que je fais, c'est qu'une fois de temps en temps je lance une sauvegarde manuelle sur le cloud (on ne sait jamais), et de façon courante, je laisse mon Mac faire les sauvegardes de mes iBidules.
Dans ce cas là, lorsque l'ordinateur voit qu'une mise à jour à été faite sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad, il la place chez lui aussi.

Voilà !


----------

